# Vostok Amphibia Onscreen



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

First up "Hello" quite relieving to encounter folk who share an interest in watches. I've dipped into the forum on occasion, however this is my first post.

Watching 'The Underwater Life: With Steve Zissou' at the cinema I was sure that one of the ludicrously over-chunky divers watches that Steve Zissou (Bill Murray) wears throughtout the film was a Vostok Amphibia.

The black and red circle design on the bezel caught my attention as I have a 'Boctok' Amphibia currently languishing in a drawer.

The retro look of the watch would certainly be in keeping with the stylistics of the film.

Well, if anyone goes to watch 'The Life Aquatic' keep a look out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum P.T.

'The Life Aquatic' is certainly on my one to watch list.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome PT I like initials!

Excuse my ignorance but never heard of the film in question. I don't get out much these days.

And get your BoctoK out of the draw!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome P.T









MIKE..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd like to see it too - and not on a pirated DVD























Welcome to the forum, PT.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Never heard of the movie, but I'll give a go.


----------

